

Skimming vs. Reading - rjb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203914304576627182901819782.html

======
tokenadult
A very interesting article, with references to research I hadn't heard about
before. One of my favorite books on reading, which deserves to be read slowly
enough to comprehend everything the author is saying, is Reading in the Brain
by Stanislas Dehaene.

<http://readinginthebrain.pagesperso-orange.fr/intro.htm>

What any Hacker News participant can do to get a check on appropriate reading
speed for one kind of book or article or another is to test comprehension
after reading, by having a friend ask questions about what you just read. Here
on Hacker News, we sometimes test one another's comprehension as we discuss
articles in comment threads. Many HN participants admit frankly that they skip
or skim most of what is posted here, but many other HN participants help out a
lot of fellow participants by their close reading of submitted articles or the
comments of other participants.

